# Looking at Springfield



## thoms715 (Dec 16, 2013)

I am seriously looking at a PX9116LP Operator. I have a Colt Defender, Desert Eagle and a Remington R1S Enhanced, how will this compare to these? I have not had a chance to handle one yet so I am needing ya'lls insight and feedback. Thank you in advance.


----------



## thoms715 (Dec 16, 2013)

Well then whats opinions on a Range Officer?


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

I just bought the MC Operator and love it. I've watched a lot of reviews on other Operator models, and they all perform well and have a great reputation.


----------



## Sgt.Awesome (Apr 23, 2015)

Springfield Armory 1911-A1 Loaded | Modern Gunner

The loaded model has never done me wrong.


----------

